# Meet People in Benalmadena!



## MarieThiemann (Sep 19, 2014)

Hello everyone! :welcome:
My name is Marie (19), and I've recently moved to Benalmadena here near Malaga to work and learn Spanish. I'm German but I've lived in Ireland for 15 years now. 
I find it a bit difficult to meet new people by just going out, so I thought I'd join you guys here..! 
I'm friendly and love laughing, I love cooking, walking, swimming, art and going out and about on random adventures. 
Please let me know if you're also looking for someone to meet up with and to have a drink, I'd be delighted!
I look forward to hearing from you!!  
Marie


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MarieThiemann said:


> Hello everyone! :welcome:
> My name is Marie (19), and I've recently moved to Benalmadena here near Malaga to work and learn Spanish. I'm German but I've lived in Ireland for 15 years now.
> I find it a bit difficult to meet new people by just going out, so I thought I'd join you guys here..!
> I'm friendly and love laughing, I love cooking, walking, swimming, art and going out and about on random adventures.
> ...


Is there a local Ramblers Club and Art Club you could join? Apart from getting a dog and walking it, which brings you many new friends and acquaintances, , that seems one way forward.

When we arrived we knew no-one but after joining a dog rescue charity and in my case a political party and a group involved with women's and LGBT rights we soon made many friends of various nationalities. The British people we got to know were interesting too as most of them had previously come to Spain from other countries in Africa and Asia.

I'm about to join a local women's group which I'm told isn't just about marmalade making and flower arranging ...

Unfortunately it's true that many of the people involved in these groups are old enough to be your grandmother including me but there are younger people involved especially in the group working for equal rights and they may be as keen as you to make new non-Spanish friends. Many of my Spanish friends enjoy the chance to practise their English on me!

Good luck


----------



## MarieThiemann (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for your reply! I've tried to look up things on the internet, like joining groups and going to meetings etc, but unfortunately, google wasn't very helpful for once...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MarieThiemann said:


> Thanks for your reply! I've tried to look up things on the internet, like joining groups and going to meetings etc, but unfortunately, google wasn't very helpful for once...


We found out about the dog rehoming charity when we found an emaciated stray dog but the other groups I found out by word of mouth.
Your local Town Hall should have a list of voluntary associations and clubs and I'm sure they'll be a Foreigners Department there too which can help.
Don't be put off if you do join something and find it's full of oldies....it's the first step to getting to know the rest of your community. Spain isn't in the slightest ageist and you'll find the oldies have younger friends and of course young adult children.
And some of us have still got all our marbles or most of them and are convinced we are still thirty-somethings


----------



## MarieThiemann (Sep 19, 2014)

I will try to do that! And I know, I don't just want to meet with people my own age, sometimes it's better to get to know someone who has more life experience.. 
Thanks again for your advice


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MarieThiemann said:


> I will try to do that! And I know, I don't just want to meet with people my own age, sometimes it's better to get to know someone who has more life experience..
> Thanks again for your advice


De nada


----------



## sjorme (Oct 11, 2014)

I've just moved to fuengirola with my parents, not too far from you. I'm 18 turning 19 and would also like to meet some people in the area. 
Sophie


----------



## spielman (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi I have just moved to Benalmadena from the Uk, it would be great to meet up with other ex pats, ,who are also new to life in Andulcia and also anyone who is now an old hand and can show people like me how to get the best out of living in Benalmadena.
gerard


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi Marie, welcome to the forum. I will be living quite close to Benalmadena (El Faro) from September, and will be in El Faro all next week with my son (19). I know the area quite well, and can speak some German as well as English. Let me know if you would like to meet up for a drink and chat. 

Same goes to Gerard and Sophie.

Colin


----------



## sol44 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi I am have been living in Malaga este which is 100% spanish since Aug 2015. I am moving to Aroya de miel near you in Jan 2016 so we can meet for coffee. /snip


----------

